# משהו סגר עם עידן חסון או יניב סופר (צלמים)



## אופירושש היחיד (29/3/13)

משהו סגר עם עידן חסון או יניב סופר (צלמים) 
ויכול לתת המלצות או מחירים תודה...


----------



## Shir Rose (29/3/13)

יניב סופר מאוד מוכשר בעיני 
ואת עידן חסון אני לא מכירה..


----------



## piloni86 (29/3/13)

עידן חסון אלוף 
את עידן אנחנו מכירים באופן אישי(חבר טוב של גיסתי). הוא ממש מקסים כאדם, ביום החתונה הוא היה מקסים. לא דוחף מדי ולא מנסה לעשות מאיתנו משהו אחר. איכות התמונה היא ברמה הכי גבוהה שיש. ב mit4mit יש המלצות עליו מזוגות אחרים ובפייסבוק את יכולה לראות את האלבומים שלו. תרשמי :"עידן חסון סטודיו לצילום". את כמובן יכולה להציץ בקרדיטים שלי ולראות את התמונות ואפילו להיכנס ל vimo ולרשום yelena&dudi ולראות את הסרטים. 
כמות הכשרון היא עצומה. הוא והצלם וידאו נתי סיפקו את הסחורה הטובה ביותר. חברים שלנו שהתחתנו לקחו אותו גם. המחיר הוא 8500 לצלם ווידיאו+אלבומים וכו'. זה מחיר סטנדרטי יחסית לאיכות הגבוהה. עידן גם עושה צילומי זוגות מקדימים מעלפים. בכל מיני מקומות יפייפים והתמונות שיוצאות לו הן אומנותיות וכלכך מיוחדות. בכל אופן ממליצה לך מכל הלב.


----------



## moshavnikit (30/3/13)

לא ממליצה על יניב סופר 
ואני לא ארחיב פה יותר מדי בגלל עניינים של דיבה וכאלה.. הוא פשוט בעייתי, ההתנהלות בעייתית, השם שלו והעבר עובד כבר באופן אוטומטי, ואולי הוא היה שווה את הכסף פעם, היום כבר לא. ממש לא.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/3/13)

רונן בויידק. איכותי, מקצועי. ונחמד.  ronen boidek


הקליפ לא היה בעסקה. הוא פשוט הוסיף כמתנה.  
קבלי דוגמית


----------

